# Buying guide: Any alternative to Canon sx240HS?



## dfizams (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, I am planning to buy Canon sx240HS this December first week. Most probably from Green dust online shop. I would like suggestions regarding my choice and if there is any other alternative to this camera to consider in this price range. And is Green dust good in service (I've never bought from it earlier)?Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 24, 2012)

What are your features priorities you'd like to see in your cam ?


----------



## dfizams (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. It is mainly for taking day to day photos, indoor and outdoor, point and shoot type, and as a companion for travel, like what a regular person would use. I would like a good battery life. It should have good IQ and video quality is essential but not that much as photo IQ.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 24, 2012)

HX20v has better battery life and better video


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 25, 2012)

+1 for HX20V, a fully feature rich cam.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2012)

but if price is a concern u can also look at panasonic TZ30


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 26, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> HX20v has better battery life and better video



+1 for HX20V


----------

